# Why Did CIA Censor 1965 Book 'The Adam And Eve Story'?



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Why was a 1965 book being saved and censored by the CIA? This now-declassified, 'sanitized' version of "The Adam and Eve Story" details the sudden 'end' of life on planet Earth. The book was written by Chan Thomas, then one of the world's foremost experts in geological cataclysm, and in it he details his very controversial pole shift theory which he says has been happening over and over again throughout history and will come again, "just as it came to Noah".

The fact that the CIA for some reason kept this book censored until a FOIA request forced them to release it has caused the book to receive a lot of attention across the internet in numerous different forums, stories and videos.

While "The Adam and Eve Story" absolutely details what would be a world ending catastrophe with 1,000 mph winds and tidal waves sweeping across the entire planet measuring over a mile high, is the book just the ravings of a madman?

And why has the CIA only released this 'sanitized copy, having censored it completely for years? What's within it that they don't want us to know?

https://www.scribd.com/document/361104894/CIA-the-adam-and-eve-Story

Why Did The CIA Censor A 1965 Book Called The Adam And Eve Story?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Started hearing about the pole swapping thing a few years back. Never heard of the Book. Fairly good link on the topic here. 
https://phys.org/news/2017-01-earth-magnetic-poles-swap-affect.html


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

C.L.Ripley said:


> Why was a 1965 book being saved and censored by the CIA?


AND, . . . what difference could it make?

When I read or hear stories and ramblings like this, . . . and Steven Hawking (personally think he's dumber than a bucket of coal), . . . I just flip the page and go on.

Like Noah's preaching for 100 years, . . . either it is true and the end is upon us, . . . or a hoax and it means nothing.

Are we going to prepare our houses and SUV's to withstand a 1 mile high tidal wave???

Will the resultant geography be hospitable to man???

Like the dummy said, . . . "meh"

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Maybe they confused the book with "Adam and Eve, Inc." the sex toy company, and the sixties morality forced them to hide it under the bed. Or maybe they were directed to do a rewrite, and we're going to be subjected to a new SJW paradigm - "Adam and Adam".

Seriously, though, by what authority can the CIA censor books? That's outrageous!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

What do you know about the author because I can’t find much and in 1965 the soviets were inserting a lot of messages in media and possibly a book like this one. Perhaps we should thank the CIA for its effort to protect us but then we’d never know would we.


----------



## AndyFrank (Jul 20, 2018)

You can see that some people just go back into "ignore" mode, but not everybody would. The 40 or 50% that would react one way or another include really bad, creative and predatory people. Plus, in 1965 life for most of us was still good and natural? It seems like the "doom revealings" didn't hit until the early 80's, circa "The late great planet earth" or "the coming mega storms". People were acting moral, substantial and serious in '65 like there was a better future ahead still. We didn't know we were last yet.


----------

